# YES YES YES I AM! x x x



## cinnamum

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/test.jpg
:hugs:

we got married yesterday, tested this morning and... there it is! 

an official wedding bfp x x x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## natasja32

Congrats on your wedding and your bfp sweetie!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Laura--x

Wow!! Congratulations babe x


----------



## Faerie

Oh, that's so lovely! Congratulations, what a wonderful way to start married life.


----------



## DragonMummy

Who could ask for a better wedding present? Big love hun xxx


----------



## im_mi

ohhh congratulations darling, on your wedding and on your wonderful wedding present!!!! :D


----------



## OurJourney

Double congratulations!!! Fantastic.


----------



## xpatchx

CONGRATULATIONS!! Just checked your profile cause I had some weird feeling the other day you'd probably have to have your bfp soona nd it said you were! HOW GREAAAT!! <3


----------



## E&L's mummy

wow!!!how fab. so happy for you hun xxxx


----------



## T'elle

OMG how did this stay quiet!!! EEEEEK congrats....x


----------



## cinnamum

aaaw toni... i cant believe it! x x x x


----------



## lozzy21

Congratulations!


----------



## T'elle

it was my bracelet!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## bubbles

Congrats on the wedding and bfp!!


----------



## purple01

Congrats, thats fantastic news!! :happydance: xxx


----------



## pea-in-pod

Congrats Cinnamum and hubby! what an amazing wedding present!


----------



## alice&bump

double congrats hun xx


----------



## aw1990

Congrats xxx


----------



## BumpyCake

Congratulations! What a weekend!


----------



## gypcienix

OMG Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## sma1588

no way! what a great start congrats!


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

awww double congrats!!

:cloud9:


----------



## BizyBee

congrats on the wedding and bfp! :)


----------



## nightkd

Congratulations!!!! :D

xxx


----------



## BlackBerry25

Congrats!!!! :) :) :)


----------



## psychnut09

awwww... How great!! The two greatest things happening with in a day of eachother! YAY for you!!!


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Wow!! Congratulations!! That has to be the best wedding present ever!!:hugs2:


----------



## ryder

congrats!!!!! can I just ask you what cd you were when you tested?


----------



## cinnamum

Cd 28


----------



## nicholatmn

Wow! That amazing! Congratulations on both the wedding and your BFP!! :D


----------



## Dinoslass

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MrsCrabs

congratulations


----------



## JIGGY

*double congrats  xxx*


----------



## beauty

Congractulations huni wot a lovley wedding presant!! xxxx


----------



## x-amy-x

wow congratulations!!


----------



## jen1604

Wow!
Fab news,congrats :happydance: 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tansey

congrats!


----------



## donna82

wow double bubble!!! congrats hun happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## Twinmad

Huge Congratulations hun!!! Here's cyber :wine: to wishing you a H&H 9 months (seeing as we can't have the real thing anymore)


----------



## Mama Duck

Woooooohoooooooo. I don't 'know' you very well hun but I was thinking about you the other day with your impending wedding etc. What a wonderful wedding present x


----------



## erinaimee

woooo hoooo!!! :happydance: congrats chick xxxx:happydance:x:kiss:


----------



## Berniep

Congratulations on both, you must be elated x


----------



## Kimboowee

Congrats!


----------



## morri

Great :) Lots of stick to you :)


----------



## XKatX

Oh how wonderful! Thats just perfect. Well done and massive congratulations x x


----------



## ineedaseed

double congrats honey xxx


----------



## Caterpiller

Amazing news Cinnamum - congrats on the wedding, the two lines, and here's to happy and healthy nine months - much luv


----------



## louise1302

congratulations x


----------



## xJG30

Congrats :wohoo:


----------



## Pinkgirl

congrats hunni xx


----------



## cinnamum

thank you girls. it still all feels unreal x x x


----------



## poppy

Yay Cinnamum! Congratulations, that is amazing news! Congratulations on your wedding as well - I hope you had a brilliant day. Now, every time you look back at your wedding piccies, you will know you were hiding a wee secret - that is so lovely. How are you feeling?

Oh and loving the pink tips on your nails!
xxx


----------



## cinnamum

yeah i know. i keep smiling to myself. heheheee
my nails were done like that to match my wedding dress. i wanted them in the pic of my test and then no one can pinch my piccy. you never know! x x x 
am sooooo excited and am loving my new name. x x x mrs jackson x x x


----------



## celine

Congrats x2 mrs jackson :)


----------



## Sovereign

Brilliant! x


----------



## helen1234

brilliant news well done.

happy 9 months to you and your family xx


----------



## bunnyg82

OMG Darling, I am so so pleased for you - that is really fantastic news, hope to join you in a few months :) x


----------



## cinnamum

hope to be bump buddies bunny x x x x

https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/clearblue.jpg


----------



## Pretty Sakura

Love the new test pic!!! It's beautiful!!


----------



## etoya

Congratulations!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hurray hurray hurray! Huge congratulations on your BFP and wedding hon! xxx


----------



## wantababybump

congrats!! xx


----------



## cinnamum

thanks everyone, i feel like a princess! lol
all those compliments from the wedding and now congrats from you guys x x x


----------



## _Hope_

Congratulations! What a wedding prezzie that is!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Panda_Ally

Congrats on ur wedding and ur BFP x


----------



## Lou

aaarrrgghhh!!! Thats so fantastic!! Huge congratulations!! xxxx


----------



## cinnamum

thanks guys x x x


----------



## claire911

AWESOME!!!! Love it!

Congrats poppet :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations :)


----------



## princess_t

Congrats.


----------



## sar35

cinnamum said:


> https://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q273/emoleelou/test.jpg
> :hugs:
> 
> we got married yesterday, tested this morning and... there it is!
> 
> an official wedding bfp x x x x :happydance::happydance::happydance:

what a lovely story xx


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: huge congratulations hon :D xx


----------



## emie

yes congrats on your wedding and your BFP :hugs:


----------



## cinnamum

thank you x x x x


----------



## Drazic<3

So over the moon for you hunny, and looking forward to seeing loads of baby piccies! YAY! Bump buddy!! -x-x-x-


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

congrats on both!


----------



## Erised

What an utterly fantastic wedding present to receive! 
Congrats to both you and your husband =)


----------



## ellie

:happydance: how fab!! loads of congratulations on both!!! woohoo!


----------



## banana1011

Congratulations on your :bfp: and wedding!!!! That is an amazing wedding present! 

Happy & Healthy 9 months!!!

:wohoo:


----------



## cinnamum

thank you all again its like a fairytale ending isn't it x x x


----------



## dawny690

Congrats xxx


----------



## Ivoryapril

Wow! Talk about a double whammy! Congratulations xx


----------



## cinnamum

still cant believe it! i fell asleep half way through eastenders tonight... well it isn't very good atm x x x lol


----------



## Laura Pop

congrats to you


----------



## sam's mum

Only just seen this... congratulations! :wohoo: x


----------



## cinnamum

hey sam's mum long time no see x x x hope you have been well x x x x


----------



## KimmyLou

Congrats xx


----------



## bigbloomerz

How did I miss this!? CONGRATULATIONS!!! :D xx :hugs:


----------



## cinnamum

i should bumping it like crazy huh!?!?!? lol x x x x


----------



## AC81

congratulations on your bfp and your wedding! wow! :happydance:


----------

